
Ask HN: Current technologies for web development both front end and back end - anbux
Hey HN, 
What are the current technologies used to design front end and backend in production scale?
======
auslegung
There are lots of solid choices, and as always it depends on what your problem
is. If you want to have an easy time hiring, go with something popular like
React, TypeScript, Python.

If you're willing to choose some excellent languages that are not going to be
easy to hire for, I highly recommend [http://elm-lang.org](http://elm-
lang.org) for frontend, and [https://www.haskell.org](https://www.haskell.org)
for backend. Both of these scale incredibly well.

